# Two More Corpse Heads



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

A couple more samples of rotten heads. This one I call "Mortimer"
























This guy had a pirate feel so he's known as "Timbers"

















Same techniques as my other ones: Foam skull form, hot glue teeth, hot glue eyes.

A lot of people are wondering how the eyes are made. Maybe I should do a demo? It does require a silicone mold of an eye form. I molded glass eye forms I got from Van ***** taxidermy. These forms have a corneal buldge to them. A drop of clear hg fills in the corneal area. This cools, then is back painted. red fibers from yarn are pressed into the mold. Finally, an off-white hg fills in the rest of the mold. Once it cools, they're done. I hit them with a heat gun to smooth out the surface. Whaa lah!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, those are really nice. Great work!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yet another great bunch of corpse heads.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those are sick- in a good way!!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

The king of affordable pro-quality corpse heads strikes again!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you should contact the Crest toothpaste company and see if they want to use these guys to advertise their teeth whitening strips Wouldn't that make for a ghoulishly hysterical commercial?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Real nice, great work.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They should be good for a couple of nightmares come Halloween night. Love the way you do the teeth.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those heads are awesome, you are very very good at making them and yes a how-to for the eyes and teeth would be great if you could find the time to do it.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm gonna be obnoxious and ask for a how-to on a completed skull with teeth and eyes, pretty please? They look outstanding. I have a couple of projects these could do wonders with.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

By the way, I have your video and it is great!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Fabulous work


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Would ANY silicone mold do? I have a candy truffle mold for candy eyeballs. Does the mold get all junked up with glue, or does it just all pop cleanly out? 
Something about the kinda cataract-y eye just creeps me out. Great heads!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very creepy and cool!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the hot glue eyes... all the bright-eyed corpses out there just sorta make me scratch my head... those milky corneas make it a lot more like a dead eye. And just in case anyone out there has never seen a real corpse/cadaver's eye; yes, as they sink back they do turn milky and cloudy like that.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

What are you using for the 'skin' on these? I have your video and all the liquid nail I can find now is the new version you advise to stay away from. So what are you using as a replacement ?


----------

